# الولاد دول حاجة تجنن



## HappyButterfly (18 مارس 2011)

*حقيقـي.. الولاد دول حاجة صعبة مش ممكن أبداً.. ح تعرفـوا ليه دلوقتـي *
​ 

 *لو عاملتيه حلو يقولوك واقعة فى هوايا *
 *وان معبرتيهوش يقول عليكي مغرورة ومناخيرك في السما *
​ 
 *لو لبستي حلو واتشيّكتي يقول بتعمل كده عشان تلفت نظري ليها *
 *ولو انتي عمليّة شوية يقول عليكي فلاّحة *
​ 
 *لو اتناقشتي معاه هيقول عليكي عنيدة *
 *ولو سكتّي هيقول عليكي مخك فاضي *
​ 
 *لو انتي أذكى منه هيدّيكي الوش الخشب *
 *ويا سلام لو هوّ اذكى منك.. هتتفرّجي *
​ 
 *لو مش بتحبيبه هيحاول يتملّكك *
 *ولو انتي بتحبيه وكنتي عبيطة وبيّنتى حبك ليه بسرعة هيحاول يسيبك *
​ 
 *لو قلتيله على مشاكلك هيقول عليكي مزعجة *
 *ولو مقولتيش هيقول انك مش بتثقي فيه *
​ 
 *لو حاولتي تنصحيه هيقول عليكي عايزة تتحكمي فيه *
 *ولو هو اداكي أمر (قصدي نصيحة ) ده لانّه بيخاف عليكي *
​ 
 *لو حصل ووعدتيه بحاجة ومعملتيهاش هتبقي مش موضع ثقة *
 *اما هوّ لو خلف وعده فده غصب عنه.. اضطر *
​ 
 *لو انتي حليتي حلو فى الامتحانات يقولك ده حظ *
 *اما هو لو حل حلو يقولك ذكـاء *
​ 
 *لو جرحتيه تبقى قاسية ومعندكيش قلب *
 *اما لو جرحك فيقولك انتي حساسة اوي ومكبرة الموضوع وهوّ مايستاهلش؟؟ *
​ 
 *لو قريتي الموضوع ده وبعتّيه لحد من الولاد هيقول مش صحيح *
 *ولو قرتيه ومبعتيهوش هيقول انك انانية

مش احسن نضربوهم ونخلص منهم
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مارس 2011)

_*هههههههههههههههه ماسخه هههههههههه 

دا على اساس انكم طيبين وغلابه اوى يا ديدى

بس بجد جاااامده و بعض الولاد كدا 

وكمان فى ولاد لو قولتيلهم ازيك هيقولو خلاص دى حبتنى

اى خنااااقه معلومه جديده




*_​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه

طيب هو فى غير اللى قولتيييييهم دول

هاتى واحدة مش بتمثل حاجه من الشخصيااااات دى كلهاااااا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

*لو حصل ووعدتيه بحاجة ومعملتيهاش هتبقي مش موضع ثقة *
 *اما هوّ لو خلف وعده فده غصب عنه.. اضطر *


ههههههههههه باشا يا ديدي

تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (19 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههه 

متهيلى المفروض تعكسى يعنى تقولى البنات دى حاجه تجنن*​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

امال انتي فاكره ايه حبيبتي
دول يجننوا الجن الازرق


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههه ماسخه هههههههههه
> 
> دا على اساس انكم طيبين وغلابه اوى يا ديدى
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه حطلها شوية سكر 
طبعا احنا ملايكة يابنى 
ف حد ف رقتنا
اااااه شفت احب انا الصراحة دى
ازيك يبقى حبتنى امال لو سالته عن اسمه يبقى بتطلب ايده
هههههههههه
ميرسى لك يا هيرو
نورت الموشوع
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه
> 
> طيب هو فى غير اللى قولتيييييهم دول
> 
> ...


*البنات مش بتعمل حاجة خالص احنا ملايكة
بس عشان اكون صريحة معاك مش بنكر ان ف بنات كدة بس مش كلنا
ف انا اهه اكبر دليل شوفت :36_22_25:
تقدر تنكر

نورت يا عدو المرأة 
ميرسى لمرورك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *لو حصل ووعدتيه بحاجة ومعملتيهاش هتبقي مش موضع ثقة *
> *اما هوّ لو خلف وعده فده غصب عنه.. اضطر *
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه

اى خدعة ياحبى
نورتى الموضوع ياحبى
وميرسى لمرورك
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمراية
نورتى الموضوع
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مارس 2011)

تونى 2010 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> متهيلى المفروض تعكسى يعنى تقولى البنات دى حاجه تجنن*​


*هههههههههههه
تؤ خالص البنات ملايكة وزى السكر كمان
ميرسى لمرورك تونى
نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> امال انتي فاكره ايه حبيبتي
> دول يجننوا الجن الازرق


*صح يا نيتا
دول حاجة مش معقولة 
موتيهم يالا وتاخدى ثواب لانك هتريحى البشرية
نورتى ياقمر
*​


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

_*كلام ميه فى الميه *_

_*وبسمعه كتير من اصدقاء*_



_*بجد روعه *_

_*تسلم ايدك*_

_*الرب يبارك حياتك *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

_هههههههههههه_
_لا جامدين يا ديدى _
_بس مش كل الرجاله _
_ميرسى ليكى _​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2011)

جميـــــله
جـــدا
ههههههه
شكـــرا جــــدا​


----------



## انريكي (23 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه

يا بتني امسحي الموضوع احسنلك 

والى هتشوفي الويل  :gy0000:

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 مارس 2011)

خفة يا دودو اوى 
بس تصدقى كل الكلام دة شايفة فيكم انتوا 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## مريم12 (23 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
جامد يا ديدى
تسلم ايدك يا عسولة​*


----------



## govany shenoda (24 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
عندك حق في كل كلمه


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*كلام ميه فى الميه *_
> 
> _*وبسمعه كتير من اصدقاء*_
> 
> ...


*اديك اعترفت
ميرسى لمرورك الحقانى ده يا كوك
نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههههههه_
> _لا جامدين يا ديدى _
> _بس مش كل الرجاله _
> _ميرسى ليكى _​


*ههههههههههههه
اى خدعة يا كوكو
اكيد مش كل الرجالة
لكل قاعدة شواذ
ميرسى لمرورك الرقيق نورت
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جميـــــله
> جـــدا
> ههههههه
> شكـــرا جــــدا​


*الاجمل مرورك استاذى*
*ميرسى لك *
*نوووووورت*
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> يا بتني امسحي الموضوع احسنلك
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه
ولا بيهشنا حاجة
احنا مش بنخاف :budo:
هههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع انريكى 
خافوا ع نفسكم بقى
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> خفة يا دودو اوى
> بس تصدقى كل الكلام دة شايفة فيكم انتوا
> ههههههههههههه​


*طول عمرى يا يا فادى
ههههههههههههه
تؤ متهيالك ابقى البس النضارة كويس
ميرسى لمرورك نورت
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> جامد يا ديدى
> تسلم ايدك يا عسولة​*


*ميرسى ياقمر
نورتى الموضوع
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (24 مارس 2011)

لو جرحتيه تبقى قاسية ومعندكيش قلب 
اما لو جرحك فيقولك انتي حساسة اوي ومكبرة الموضوع وهوّ مايستاهلش؟؟ 

الله عليكي يا حبي كلام جميل وصح مية في المية 
حبيتو عن جد تسلم اديكي​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> عندك حق في كل كلمه


*هههههههههههههههههه
اكيد يا بنتى دى حاجة معروفة
دول كائنات غريبة
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر
نورتى
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> لو جرحتيه تبقى قاسية ومعندكيش قلب
> اما لو جرحك فيقولك انتي حساسة اوي ومكبرة الموضوع وهوّ مايستاهلش؟؟
> 
> الله عليكي يا حبي كلام جميل وصح مية في المية
> حبيتو عن جد تسلم اديكي​


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا انجيلا
ولكلامك الرقيق
مبسوطة انه عجبك يا قمر
نووووووووورتى الموضوع
*​


----------



## Nemo (28 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه صح مية المية
مظبوط جدا يا ديدى تسلم ايديكى


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 مارس 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههه صح مية المية
> مظبوط جدا يا ديدى تسلم ايديكى


*هههههههههههه
واضح ان الكل متفق ع كدة
ميرسى لك يا قمر 
نورتى
*​


----------



## نـسـريـن (28 مارس 2011)

> لو اتناقشتي معاه هيقول عليكي عنيدة
> ولو سكتّي هيقول عليكي مخك فاضي



*هههههههههههههههههههه بالظبط!!!!!
هاي هيي مشكلتي مع الرجال .. انا لساني طويل وما بسكت عالغلط , وبحب حلل وناقش اي شيء ..
وبنهاية كل علاقة بيقولولي راسي يابس وعنيدة وعمري ما رح حب !*


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

نـسـريـن قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه بالظبط!!!!!
> هاي هيي مشكلتي مع الرجال .. انا لساني طويل وما بسكت عالغلط , وبحب حلل وناقش اي شيء ..
> وبنهاية كل علاقة بيقولولي راسي يابس وعنيدة وعمري ما رح حب !*



*ولا عنيدة ولاحاجة
ومتزعليش يا قمر
اكيد هتلاقى حد يحبك ومش يجرحك
واكيد استفدتى من كل تجربة او علاقة انتهت 
ربنا يسعدك
نورتى الموضوع
*​


----------



## نـسـريـن (30 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ولا عنيدة ولاحاجة
> ومتزعليش يا قمر
> اكيد هتلاقى حد يحبك ومش يجرحك
> واكيد استفدتى من كل تجربة او علاقة انتهت
> ...




*تسلمي حبيبتي يا رافعه معنوياتي

بوسة *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 مارس 2011)

نـسـريـن قال:


> *تسلمي حبيبتي يا رافعه معنوياتي
> 
> بوسة *​


*اللة يسلمك حبيبتى ميرسى لك
بوستني مش بوسة واحجة
اموووووووووووووواة
*​


----------



## magedrn (1 أبريل 2011)

انا ولد ومش هاقدر اقولك ان الكلام دا مش صح
بس معنى كدا ان البنات ملائكة نازلين من السما


----------



## جلفاوي (1 أبريل 2011)

اعتقد ان حلاوة الحياة في هذه التحديات ولكن الشاطر من يعرف كيف يسايرها سواء امراة او رجل 
فالسيطرة المطلقة لاحد الطرفين تفقد الحياة حلاوتها ومشاكل الحياة محطات للراحة ولاعادة نفس الحياة من جديد وما نراه نحن من غموض في الطرف الثاني رحلة الحياة هي رحلة استكشاف ونهايتها الوصول الى الحقيقة وبالتالي مطلق السعادة الزوجية
اتمنى لك يا اخت نسرين حياة زوجية سعيدة مملؤة بالمفاجآة و الاكتشافات ولا مستحيل مع الارادة و الصبر


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 أبريل 2011)

magedrn قال:


> انا ولد ومش هاقدر اقولك ان الكلام دا مش صح
> بس معنى كدا ان البنات ملائكة نازلين من السما


*مش ملايكة نص ونص
كل حاجةفيها وفيها
بس انتم نسبتكم اعلى
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 أبريل 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> اعتقد ان حلاوة الحياة في هذه التحديات ولكن الشاطر من يعرف كيف يسايرها سواء امراة او رجل
> فالسيطرة المطلقة لاحد الطرفين تفقد الحياة حلاوتها ومشاكل الحياة محطات للراحة ولاعادة نفس الحياة من جديد وما نراه نحن من غموض في الطرف الثاني رحلة الحياة هي رحلة استكشاف ونهايتها الوصول الى الحقيقة وبالتالي مطلق السعادة الزوجية
> اتمنى لك يا اخت نسرين حياة زوجية سعيدة مملؤة بالمفاجآة و الاكتشافات ولا مستحيل مع الارادة و الصبر


*اكيد التحديات حلوة 
بس حنا هنا بنهزر كاخوات 
نورت
*​


----------

